# Holy Wow Omg......



## sky355 (Jun 1, 2012)

I stumbled across this while researching Slingbow. http://slingshotsfor...lingshot/#getit All I can say is wow do I like that bad boy. Also has an arrow attachment so you can sling arrows. Love it Love it Love it.

Here are some pics:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

That looks great. Thanks for the link...I must make a wooden version.

I wish slingbows came up more often in these columns as I am very interested in these and particularly would like to discuss arrow making with interested shooters.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pity they did not bother to give appropriate credit for the basic design. Look here:






And of course Joerg made the design famous in several videos. Here are his instructions on how to build one yourself:






It is very easy to add an arrow rest to the basic design.

I did not see any price on their web site. With all the gimicry, I would guess it will be pretty expensive. The thing does not seem to be listed yet on Amazon. From their "terms" section, I would guess they are located somewhere in British Columbia, but I could not find an address. Let us know if you actually track one down.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## sky355 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah man I definitely will. I cant imagine how much this will run. They have to keep it competitve really. I cant see it being much over 200$ but then again who knows. I really want one. This thing looks like a hoot to shoot.

Ruthie I am big into the archery thing and also slingshots. Im down to discuss Slingbows anytime you want. Big passion of mine. Been thinking about making some sort of a Slingbow for a while. I have the ghetto version now but want to move into something more serious. Till I saw this nothing really peaked my interest. I believe there is only 2 choices out there. Chief aj and Rattlin randy slingbow. I love the plate that rattlin randy has on his to mount the whisker biscuit and also sights. and I love Chief aj's spring loaded arrow rest. But I wanted something tough and mean looking but small and versatile. I believe this would fit that bill.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll PM you Sky


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

And then there was the one I made:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

hey, that's clever !


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There are several patents that have this design principle. Here are two that come to mind. -- Tex

http://www.google.com/patents/US4877007?pg=PA1&dq=4877007&hl=en&sa=X&ei=4liiUJjHLsn1qAGuq4CABw&sqi=2&pjf=1&ved=0CDQQ6AEwAA - v=onepage&q&f=false
http://www.google.com/patents/US5501207?pg=PA1&dq=5501207&hl=en&sa=X&ei=HFmiUJnqMoasqAG7koDABg&ved=0CDcQ6AEwAA - v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

They took the sales page down months ago, these were selling at either $150 or $180, can't remember which one!


----------



## sky355 (Jun 1, 2012)

So how well does this design work? Does it shoot well? I love the robotic look of this thing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

sky355 said:


> So how well does this design work? Does it shoot well? I love the robotic look of this thing.


No matter how cool it looks, it will not propel an arrow any faster than a standard slingshot. And if a standard slingshot is set up in a similar way, the slingshot will be just as accurate.

The arrangement that Joerg used has the brace band come around the back of the hand rather than up on the arm. Arm braced slingshots are not legal in Germany, but apparently the brace on the back of the hand is legal.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

looks more like a over priced tacti"cool" piece of slingshot eye candy . . .


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I wish these companies would make the fork swivel. It is 100% my belief that a swiveling fork will make a more accurate slingbow because both bands will have identical tension. You can see in their pictures that the band closer to the arm is under less tension than the outside band. That will make the arrow fly with a slight leftward trajectory. The fletching will probably correct this somewhat, but at the cost of velocity.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

AaronC said:


> I wish these companies would make the fork swivel. It is 100% my belief that a swiveling fork will make a more accurate slingbow because both bands will have identical tension. You can see in their pictures that the band closer to the arm is under less tension than the outside band. That will make the arrow fly with a slight leftward trajectory. The fletching will probably correct this somewhat, but at the cost of velocity.


I'm glad you said that. I'd got a couple of swivels and had been wondering whether there would be sufficient advantage to make it worthwhile to make one on these lines. You've convinced me. I shall give it a go.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

this is a very smart concept, what is the price for the origionally posted one.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

ruthiexxxx said:


> I wish these companies would make the fork swivel. It is 100% my belief that a swiveling fork will make a more accurate slingbow because both bands will have identical tension. You can see in their pictures that the band closer to the arm is under less tension than the outside band. That will make the arrow fly with a slight leftward trajectory. The fletching will probably correct this somewhat, but at the cost of velocity.


I'm glad you said that. I'd got a couple of swivels and had been wondering whether there would be sufficient advantage to make it worthwhile to make one on these lines. You've convinced me. I shall give it a go.








[/quote]Let us know how to works! Also, it might be worth having the pivot point forward of the band attachments. That way the centering will be more natural.


----------



## sky355 (Jun 1, 2012)

aaron are you saying to add apair of swivels at the top of the post where you attach the bands? Then attch bands to the swivel?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

sky355 said:


> aaron are you saying to add apair of swivels at the top of the post where you attach the bands? Then attch bands to the swivel?


No, I am suggesting something different, although that does increase tube lifespan. I am suggesting that the fork itself swivel. Here is a really simple version:


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Actually i have done a little testing on the swivel design versus a straight design and found very little if any difference in accuracy. Both will give bad results with a poor release. Charles Saunders does testing with ultra slow motion to see what goes on during a shot. I fact he does a very large amount of testing. -- Tex


----------



## sky355 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey Tex I still got that band that you sent me, Still got Bill's stock band waiting for it to where out =-)


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I would take one of Tex's Wooden Star Ships and a arrow rest any day over this. It wont fit in a Altoids tin, it might shoot Altoids tins and man those Altoids do burn.

Mark


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

I shoot Joergs version one time but i dont like it so much, maybe with a wristbrace it´s better. and i like a upright grip more. It´s only the look, the shooting is not the hit.


----------

